# RIO DE JANEIRO | Projects & Construction



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Projects and Construction in Rio de Janeiro!

Ventura Corporate Towers - 40 floors



























UC


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

One of the towers is already finished.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Barra Prime Office, Mall and Convention Center


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Esse projeto da Barra eu não conhecia... gostei!!


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

MORE OFFICE BUILDINGS


Icarai Corporate in Niterói









Peninsula Corporate 









Peninsula Office









Lumina Office









Sun Plaza









Cosmopolitan









Island Personal Office


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Nap Brasil, 32 floors - proposed project

Telecommunications, technology and media complex.


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Where´s gonna be this Nap Brazil?


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

São Gonçalo Boulevard Mall


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Rio Car Mall



Pesquisadorbsb said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

MadeInRio said:


> Where´s gonna be this Nap Brazil?


In the area of current Teleport.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Residential Buildings 

Itauna Gold









Up Life









La Vista









Gavea Golf









Royal Green









Smart









Excellence Duplex









Pallazo Ludovici









Grand village









Reserva Laranjeiras









Essencial in Niterói









Quartier









AcquaVillle









Spacio Laguna









Lago Maggiore









Avat Gard









Villa Carioca









Special









Diamnond, one apartament by floor.









Le Baron


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

These are great designs. But we've love to know their status. 

Unless we're to assume there all already u/c.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Dale said:


> These are great designs. But we've love to know their status.
> 
> Unless we're to assume there all already u/c.


Thank you! kay:

They are all CUs!
Nap Brasil is propossed project.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

'rational crazy' said:


> Thank you! kay:
> 
> They are all CUs!
> Nap Brasil is propossed project.


Very cool then! Some of these are skyline-changers. Will Ventura Corporate Towers be a new tallest ?


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Dale said:


> ...Ventura Corporate Towers be a new tallest ?


:dunno:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Music City - Opera House
































































Philharmonic Room 









Opera Room









Auditorium


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Sex City - proposed project



Vinicius said:


> Centre of studies, trade, entertainment, memory and medicine for the sex.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Rio Aquarium


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha I LOVE the sex city!!! Great design! And right on the beach!!!!


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

By the way, is it really gonna be real? Rio has lots of projects of "cities" right? City of music, city of sex now...and plenty others...are they u/c?


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

O2 Corporate Offices Complex


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

'rational crazy' said:


> Mandarim Residential
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live here in Mandarim!!!!!

It´s here in Peninsula!!

:banana:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Mauá Pier Cultural Complex - proposed project


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Tourist Complex for Morro da Urca - proposed project




















Project


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Gavea Sport Complex



















Flamengo Stadium and Spor Mall


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow beautiful projects


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

MadeInRio said:


> I live here in Mandarim!!!!!
> 
> It´s here in Peninsula!!
> 
> :banana:


Really?? I'm very curious about peninsula!!
You could photograph your neighbourhood and post in the SSC Brazil! hehehe


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

rio's simply beautiful. sexiest town in the world!!! my kinda' town.kay:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Caxias Mall in Duque de Caxias


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

^^wow, beyond beautiful!!kay:


----------



## niteroi (Mar 19, 2008)

kay:


'rational crazy' said:


> Mauá Pier Cultural Complex - proposed project









Wow, where you found this project of "Mauá Pier Cultural Complex - proposed project"?????????


----------



## niteroi (Mar 19, 2008)

Icaraí Contemporanium
They will demolish the "Icaraí Praia Clube"(Icaraí beach club),and then build the "Icaraí Contemporanium".


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Truly amazing


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

niteroi said:


> :
> Wow, where you found this project of "Mauá Pier Cultural Complex - proposed project"?????????


:angel: ...por aí! :colgate:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope Rio redevelops all its favelas in the future and build highrise residential buildings like caracas did in the 1960s. But that will be an impossible task.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> I hope Rio redevelops all its favelas in the future and build highrise residential buildings like caracas did in the 1960s. But that will be an impossible task.


>( Currently, there are many slums in Caracas as well!
http://images.google.com.br/images?...esnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=slum+caracas&spell=1


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

PUC Libray



GRGM said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

São Bento Office - proposed project



RioSampa said:


>


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

'rational crazy' said:


> >( Currently, there are many slums in Caracas as well!
> http://images.google.com.br/images?...esnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=slum+caracas&spell=1


There were many slums at Caracas in the past, but I didn't know there were some still there now. And they are huge.


----------



## MMJR (Jul 24, 2008)

^^
Some you're being nice. Take a look at youtube in a video called "Caracas - an informal city"...60% of the city are slums...


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

when I was in Rio ( 2005 ) even the staff of McDonalds didn`t speak english. hno:


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Pfeuffer said:


> when I was in Rio ( 2005 ) even the staff of McDonalds didn`t speak english. hno:


Like all McDonalds stores are franchises in Brazil, we may consider them small businesses. And usually the Mc Donalds in Brazil has no target audience as tourists.

That is the reality of small businesses in Brazil.


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

jasong said:


> I see. I will have to take a couple classes before I move permanently. I'm also considering RosettaStone.
> 
> I moved to Las Vegas, NV in 2004. The economy was booming here, but now in is in a major downturn.
> 
> Do you know the name's of the top structural engineering companies in Sao Paulo and Rio De Janeiro?



Unfortunately I do not know if I can help you with that.

Have you visited the Brazilians Forums ?

Post this question out there that might have better answers.

I suggest that a navigated by it. 
Visit the Projects and the regional subforums, where you can see images of Brazilian cities in more detail.
Will have the opportunity to know better what is constructed throughout Brazil, beyond the Rio and Sao Paulo.

In addition to Sao Paulo (19) and Rio(13), the major Brazilian cities are : Belo Horizonte (5,2), Porto Alegre(4,5), Curitiba(3), Salvador(3,6), Recife(3,8), Fortaleza(3,5), Brasilia(3), Goiania(2,3) and Belem(2,5).

* Parenthesis, the approximate population of the metropolitan regions of these cities.


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

Pfeuffer said:


> when I was in Rio ( 2005 ) even the staff of McDonalds didn`t speak english. hno:


I never eat at McDonalds and especially not in Rio. The Brazilian street restaurants in Rio (Copacobana) is brilliant!


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

HigerBigger said:


> I never eat at McDonalds and especially not in Rio. The Brazilian street restaurants in Rio (Copacobana) is brilliant!


Yeah, in major brazilian cities you´ll find good street restaurantes. Some one very cheaps.


----------



## jasong (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great info. It sounds like it would be somewhat difficult for me to get a job there and be successful, even though there is alot of construction going on, do to the language barier. I'm going to have to find some big strucutal engineering firms in Brazil, then call them to find out more. I do think that ultimatley, Brazil would be a great place to live for a while.


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

outstanding


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*AquaRio - Rio Aquarium *

Biggest in Latin America: 27.000m²
12.000 animals of 400 different marine species


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Rio Music City*
New Headquarters of the Brazilian Symphonic Orchestra: 95.000m²
Philharmonic Concert Hall (1800 seats convertible into a 1300 seats Opera House)
Chamber Music Hall (500 seats)
Electro acoustic hall (180 seats).
Cinema theater (300 seats)
Restaurant, shops, administration offices, equipment rooms and a car park.
The biggest symphony orchestra and opera hall in Latin America.


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Paineiras Complex - Tijuca National Park*
Hotel
Open Air Museum
Convention Center
(Train Station)


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Rio Museum of Image & Sound*


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Rio Museum of Art*


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Museum of Tomorrow*
Designed by Santiago Calatrava























































*Before:*









*After:*








_*by: Adriel Ambrozio_


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Are all those museums approved?


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ nice design again by my favorite architect! kay:


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

Andre_Filipe said:


> Are all those museums approved?



Rio Music City is almost ready
The Sound and Image Museum is being built
Rio Aquarium and The Museum of Tomorrow are approved and I think they'll start being built soon
The Museum of Art project I've never heard about


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

^^
PeterPoa, check this out, Rio Museum of Art - MAR;
http://www.portomaravilhario.com.br/noticias/2010/06/01/museu-de-arte-do-rio-levara-cultura-e-educacao-para-a-regiao-portuaria/

The project has been approved and the work starts next month to be delivered in about a year and half, or first quarter 2012.


----------



## pulga (Mar 14, 2006)

Pfeuffer said:


> when I was in Rio ( 2005 ) even the staff of McDonalds didn`t speak english. hno:


why would the macdonald´s staff speak english? macdonald´s target are on brazilians, not tourists

btw, i think is a waste of money to travel to another country and eat at mcdonald´s


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Update*

*Ventura Corporate Towers*
Height (architectural) 140m
Floors (above ground) 38










*Almost ready*


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Petrobras Research and Development Center - CENPES*
www.petrobras.com.br/en/

(Expansion of the pre-existing facility)




































_*OsmarCarioca_









_*AndreBonacin_


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

*Henrique Valadares Complex*
Height (architectural) 97m
Floors (above ground) 22
Status: U/C


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I think Rio will have a very big boom in next 6 years not only in the construction of sport venues but also in infrastructural projects. I also expect for some ultramodern skyscrapers from this city


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro plans to clear slums ahead of the 2016 Olympic Games



> Slums in Rio de Janeiro are to be cleared and cleaned up as part of a major rebuilding plan ahead of the 2016 Olympic Games, the city's mayor says.
> 
> The plan would affect over 260,000 households and would cost over $4.5bn (£2.9bn), Rio Mayor Eduardo Paes said.
> 
> ...


So it looks like the slums in Rio de Janeiro will be cut down by a significant percentage and be replaced with paved neighbourhoods in a cleaner environment.


----------



## sebastiao (May 11, 2004)

There is talk of a new big development for Leblon on this site:
http://brazil-weekly.com


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Rio de Janeiro plans to clear slums ahead of the 2016 Olympic Games
> So it looks like the slums in Rio de Janeiro will be cut down by a significant percentage and be replaced with paved neighbourhoods in a cleaner environment.


I wish it was true...I do hope so. Once again I watched a terrible report on TV yesterday. The worst bist was when a lovely little girl (10 years old) was shot in the neck by a lost bullet, she was lying flat on the back along the drain and was bleeding to death holding her neck before some powerless passer-by eyes, was atrocious...I wonder how those helpless brazilians can handle such a stressful & dangerous life on a daily basis. This war against drug dealers/poverty must come an end, it's been lasting for too long. 6000 people killed per year only in Rio, that's incredible. What about Lula guys? Has he at least tried to sort this out or not at all...? I do wish that most of those unlucky people will live in much better conditions, they're human beings for god's sake, they're entitled to a decent life, far from blood and terror. That iniative as part of the Olympics is a first step, I'm happy about it, but let's be careful, nothing is done yet...if so, will be a milestone, but 13000 families out of what, 3 millions people living in those favelas (Rocinha & stuff...), there's so much more to do...

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Hotel Gloria is currently undergoing a reconstruction.


----------



## sebastiao (May 11, 2004)

Wow, the Rio Docklands project is amazing, as large as the London one!
See here:
http://brazil-weekly.com 
for a link to the POrto Maravilha project as it is called...

BtW I saw both Ventura towers ready now...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The southern half of the University Hospital complex on Fundao Island was imploded recently for construction of a new university hospital.

And beides the Cristo Redewntor, are there any other historical monuments needing restoration before the 2016 Olympics?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The foundation stone for the 2016 Olympic Village was laid a few days ago. Construction should begin soon.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO | Projects & Construction ‎*

*- Here is the non-olympic projects for Rio -*

Rio is in a great era of transformation. And here are some projects for the new Rio de Janeiro.

*Museum of Tomorrow - By Santiago Calatrava 
( For the UN Conference on Sustainable Development or 'Rio+20' in 2012)*



















*City of Rock 
(For the Rock in Rio Festival 2011)*






































*Museum of Image and Sound - By Diller Scofidio + Renfro
In Copacabana Beach - *









​


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

wow, spectacular. The 'whale carcuss' very much resembles Calatraves work in Spain. But I like Rock Park and Beach museum.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## mcarmo (Apr 21, 2010)

spectacular projects of weight to the wonderful city


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

only few projects for such huge city?


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

k% said:


> only few projects for such huge city?


Only complains? How Polish is that... "And here are *some* projects"

Anyway, wonderful projects! Calatrava always good. But I love the City of rock and wish for a museum of image and sound here  Nice setting btw! Will make it an outstanding place to visit!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Cauê, Rio already has a thread here on City/ Metro Compilations.


----------



## WesleyL8 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very Good!


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

The Museum of Tomorrow is great! I didn't have seen yet.


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

amazing!
I love the city of rock! :rock:
but... Rolling Stones in the beach is fantastic too  "o maior estadio do mundo" :cheers:


----------



## sebastiao (May 11, 2004)

There is also the new Marina da Gloria by Eike Batista:
http://brazil-weekly.com


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Torre Carioca | 40 fl

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Olímpico | 1 x 50 fl | 3 x 45 fl

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Port Coporate | 20 fl









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Torre Tefé | 27 fl









​


----------



## Aquinati (Feb 9, 2011)

apesar do render estar muito pequeno para ter uma opinião conclusiva, eu esperava mais do projeto do Norman Foster


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Guys, do you really need to post the same render for the 3rd time in a 8-page thread?


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

^^

Which one? Coz all the posts here are from brand new projects.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

FAAN said:


> Port Coporate | 20 fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*December, 2012:*



















*Taken by GeorgeRJ*


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

*Vinci Partners Headquarters | Leblon*​

Location: Leblon, Rio de Janeiro , Brazil 
Type: Office
Construction start: 2012
Architect: Richard Meier & Partners
Certification: LEED Silver

1 x 10fl AAA office buildings.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Complexo Empresarial Porto Maravilha | 2 x 150 m | 2 x 46 fl








​


----------



## Pappi (Feb 1, 2013)

Does Rio really need this Sex City?


----------



## Architecture Addict (Aug 4, 2012)

^^^^
What??? Don't know what you're talking about!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Américas Mall | 125,000 m² | 200 stores








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Shopping Metropolitano Barra | 64,000 m² | 250 stores



































​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

> Shopping Metropolitano Barra | 64,000 m² | 250 stores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^*December 2012:*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Union Square Brookfield Place*




























from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557028
*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

EMC² Research Center




























from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559693​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

L'oreal Research Center



















from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544314​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

GE Research Center














































from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1256909​


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

_*FAAN: You have to credit your sources! Please give links where you got the renderings from and who created them! Otherwise your posts will be deleted. Thank you. kay:*_


----------



## Aquinati (Feb 9, 2011)

except for the Union Square Brookfield Place, all the projects are pretty good, especially the GE Research Center 
:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brazuca Surfer said:


> *Rio 2016 Olympic Park | Barra da Tijuca*​
> 
> Location: Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro , Brazil
> Type: Olympic Venues
> ...


*February 2013*:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maracanã | 2014 FIFA World Cup | 79,800 seats


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*^^February 2013 | 87% Completed:*









http://br.esporteinterativo.yahoo.co...154844112.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Residencial Porto Olímpico | 40 fl





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525018&page=2​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

VLT | Olympic Port/Downtown Rio | 24 km



























​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Line 1










Line 2










Line 3








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Line 4










Line 5










Line 6










last 3 posts from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525018&page=2​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ is U/C??


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

norteshopping.....office building....in cachambi neighborhood..








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531324


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Nice!



el palmesano said:


> ^^is U/C??


Yes, of course, everything needs to be ready for 2016 Olympics kay:

I'll search for some pics of the construction!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Moonchild said:


> Rio Museum of Art


*Completed:*


MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

New Technology and Research Center of Petrobras | CENPES II

*- Area of 355,000 m²
- Investment of US$ 900 million
- 23 buildings, 277 laboratory
- More than 6,000 scientists of high level working
- Largest Technology and Research Center of Latin America*












































​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

CBF Headquarters | Brazilian Confederation of Soccer



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373541&page=2
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> Rio Museum of Art
> 
> *Completed:*
> 
> ...





FAAN said:


> New Technology and Research Center of Petrobras | CENPES II
> 
> *- Area of 355,000 m²
> - Investment of US$ 900 million
> ...


Bringing the last projects/construction of the previous page.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Dimension Office Park | Corporative + Mall













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373541&page=3​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^*January 2013*









cidadedoriodejaneiro.olx.com.br


----------



## Aquinati (Feb 9, 2011)

a imagem noturna desse último me impressionou muito, mas quando vi os outros renders me decepcionei um pouco, mas o projeto ainda é bom
os outros são demais. Muito bom, Rio


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

CEO Corporate


















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro Metro | Line 4 | +16 km
*
Ready for 2016 Olympics*












































​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^*January 2013:*

Jardim Oceânico Station









Obras da Estação Jardim Oceânico por Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr









Obras da Estação Jardim Oceânico por Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr 









Túnel de via da Estação Jardim Oceânico por Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr









Escavações da estação São Conrado por Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr









Obras da Estação São Conrado por Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr

*February 2013:*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> ^^ is U/C??


Sorry, I sent a wrong information for you. The auction is scheduled for this month! kay:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> CEO Corporate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Almost finished:*


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373541&page=14


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

BG Group









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=986078&page=401​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

REC Sapucaí









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=986078&page=397​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*February 2013:*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

A *visionary* project for Rio:

http://revistacasaejardim.globo.com...00-RIO+PODE+TER+O+MAIOR+PREDIO+DO+BRASIL.html


----------



## Aquinati (Feb 9, 2011)

torço muito para esse projeto sair, mas BH e Sampa também têm projetos de arranha-céus que não vão para frente, então sou um pouco cético


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

FAAN said:


> A *visionary* project for Rio:
> 
> http://revistacasaejardim.globo.com...00-RIO+PODE+TER+O+MAIOR+PREDIO+DO+BRASIL.html


408 meters???

OH! my god!!


I hope they build that, it could be amazing!!!

http://www.archilovers.com/p67184/veleiro-do-sul-skyscraper



















http://www.archilovers.com/p67184/veleiro-do-sul-skyscraper?sMiniImg=2


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## skyscraperbarra (Sep 11, 2012)

Anybody who lives in Rio knows that a project like this will NEVER go forward, unfortunately!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

skyscraperbarra said:


> Everybody who lives in Rio knows that a project like this will NEVER go forward, unfortunately!


well, but it seems nice, but I hope in Brazil not in a really far future somone build a tower of more than 400 meters in a city like rio or sao paulo (where they have to change the law..)


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Corporativo Barão de Tefé | 90 m | 23 fl





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616220​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing projects!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> Maracanã | 2014 FIFA World Cup | 79,800 seats


*Almost finished:*

http://www.rj.gov.br/web/imprensa/ex...cle-id=1550740









Estádio do Maracanã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr









Estádio do Maracanã - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/el-cara...th/8686275123/


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Will all of the new skyscrapers at Porto Maravilha that have been proposed be built/finished before the 2016 Olympics or will some of them be saved for after the Olympics?


----------



## carlos_camardella (Jan 30, 2012)

Jim856796 said:


> Will all of the new skyscrapers at Porto Maravilha that have been proposed be built/finished before the 2016 Olympics or will some of them be saved for after the Olympics?


The answer is yes for most of them but, for example, only half of the Trump Towers project will be built up to 2016 (if so...). 







​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Moonchild said:


> *Museum of Tomorrow*
> Designed by Santiago Calatrava
> 
> 
> ...


*April 2013:*



























http://www.facebook.com/portomaravilha?ref=stream


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Now I'll be posting some *new projects* for the Porto Maravilha Complex, that is supposed to be completed for the Olympics.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Olympic Tower | 120 m | 18 fl













































http://www.rra.com.br/projetos/torre-olimpica​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

STR | 120m | 24 fl



























http://www.rra.com.br/projetos/str​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

CN6 | Cidade Nova


















http://www.rra.com.br/projetos/cn6​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

VCorp



























http://www.rra.com.br/projetos/vcorp​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

CJP | Estácio


















http://www.rra.com.br/projetos/cjp​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

VIRB | Downtown













































http://www.rra.com.br/projetos/virb​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> Next Page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> New projects in the next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Cidade Mixed Complex | 6 x 150 m









http://oglobo.globo.com/economia/po...obiliario-de-35-bilhoes-9166427#ixzz2a0mr3yQr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

EcoLuxury Home | Barra da Tijuca


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666201​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

From the previous page:



FAAN said:


> Olympic Tower | 120 m | 18 fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FAAN said:


> STR | 120m | 24 fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FAAN said:


> CN6 | Cidade Nova
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FAAN said:


> VCorp
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FAAN said:


> CJP | Estácio
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FAAN said:


> VIRB | Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The City Business District | Barra da Tijuca | 10 x 12 fl































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654628​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ amazing projects!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mirador Building | 40 fl

Porto Maravilha*


















Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*New Annex of the Brazilian Development Bank (BNDES) | 42 m | 10 fl*

*Downtown Rio*













































Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*L'Oreal Headquarters | 90 m | 24 fl

Porto Maravilha*























Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bossa Nova Mall

Santos Dumont Airport

44 stores*



zeh said:


> terminal de embarque SDU e o novo espaco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*November/2014*

Confirmed stores: *Forever 21* and *Osklen*



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> Só tem duas lojas confirmadas até o momento, a Forever 21 e a Osklen. A entrada da Forever 21 vai ser por esse cubo de vidro que aparece no render. :cheers:
> 
> Algumas imagens das obras


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hilton Hotel

Barra da Tijuca*




































Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*November/2014*



morioli said:


> Obras no entorno:
> 
> *Hilton*
> DSC08190 by morioli1, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*All Work & Joy

Jacarepaguá*




































Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Some projects of Porto Maravilha together:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> Corporativo Barão de Tefé | 90 m | 23 fl
> 
> *Porto Maravilha*
> 
> ...


*October 2014:*



Rio atrato said:


> *Obras*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vogue Square

Barra da Tijuca*









































































Source​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!!! beautiful!!

I hope lot of them will be able to be finished before the olympic games  

go rio!! go!!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Mirador Building | 40 fl
> 
> Porto Maravilha*
> ​


This project was changed and renamed: 

*Torre Híbrida (Hybrid Tower)*





































Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *L'Oreal Headquarters | 90 m | 24 fl
> 
> Porto Maravilha*
> 
> ...


New renders:



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> RRA disponibilizou mais renders da sede da L'oreal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Casa Atlântica Residential | Zaha Hadid

First project of Zaha Hadid in South America

Copacabana*









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Park*



cupview said:


> Fonte: Cidade Olímpica











G1









G1


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Village*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

:runaway: Santo deus das construções :master:

Impressionado :applause:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!


----------



## Rashid. (Jul 1, 2012)

Update



morioli said:


> *Museu do Amanhã*
> 
> Slyline com Museu do Amanhã by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates! keep posting


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*TransOlímpica Highway - BRT*

*Connecting two Olympic Clusters: BARRA - DEODORO

Map (in Black)*



















Fotos Públicas









Fotos Públicas









Fotos Públicas









Fotos Públicas









Fotos Públicas









Fotos Públicas









Cidade Olímpica​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

New stretch of Porto Maravilha Revitalization Project opened today:

(the taller building U/C is Pátio da Marítima, designed by Norman Foster)



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> Fotos de hoje da inauguração do trecho em frente ao aquario.
> 
> 
> YGR_8769 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Revitalized areas of Porto Maravilha Project:



brazilian001 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

beautiful!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*10 days to go!*

*Beach Volleyball Arena - Copacabana Beach*








































































​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Other Venues*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Village*









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae



























InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae









InfoBae​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Park*




















































































































​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Deodoro Olympic Park*

























































































​


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great updates! Though the main Olympic Park looks so random and temporary. What will happen to it after the Games are over?

Anyway, great games to you Rio, Brazil and the World! kay: Let the drug matches begin.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

erbse said:


> Great updates! Though the main Olympic Park looks so random and temporary. What will happen to it after the Games are over?
> 
> Anyway, great games to you Rio, Brazil and the World! kay: Let the drug matches begin.


Why random? There's a clear main axis where all the venues are located, the lack of trees is due to the legacy mode plans. The architecture is purposely not the most impressive because these are Games with a much smaller and rational budget than some of the previous ones.

But indeed, there are some temporary venues. The Olympic Aquatics Stadium and Future Arena will be entirely dismantled after the Games.

The *Aquatics Olympic Stadium* will be dismantled and converted into 2 aquatics training centers in different cities of the country. One with capacity to 6,000 people and the other one to 3,000 people.

The *Future Arena* will be dismantled and reassembled into 4 public schools, each one of them with: 17 classrooms, auditorium, library, 1 sports court with bleachers, etc.










All the Carioca Arenas will have their seats removed. The Carioca Arena 3 will become a sports school, with space for 850 full-time students.

Carioca Arenas 1 and 2, HSBC Arena, Maria Lenk Aquatic Center, Tennis Center and a new athletics track will form the *Brazilian Olympic Training Center*.

Olympic Park currently:

*Áreas Privadas = Private Areas










Lagacy Mode:



















The area of the Olympic Park has a total of 1.18 km². The "private areas" will become a new neighborhood in the long term and the main axis along with Live Site will be turned into a new urban park.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The *Olympic Park* this friday: 


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *L'Oreal Headquarters | 90 m | 24 fl
> 
> Porto Maravilha*
> 
> ...


*September 18th, 2016*


YGR_9291 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9275 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9276 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR9277 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Vogue Square
> 
> Barra da Tijuca*
> 
> ...


September 2016









@leckerding









@scc_arquitetura









@alesantosaseroficial









@pollyannapaes









@falandodeviagem









@kakimelo


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Trump Hotel Collection Barra | 12 fl*
> 
> *First in South America (ready in the first half of 2016)*
> 
> ...


*August 2016*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

New *Headquarters of FOX Sports*










Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dockland Ocean View Apartments*

*- Address:* Prof. Pereira Reis Avenue, 47 - Santo Cristo
*- Developer:* RJ Jardim









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *L'Oreal Headquarters | 90 m | 24 fl
> 
> Porto Maravilha*
> 
> ...


*December 2016:*



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> L'oreal
> 
> 
> YGR_9392 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

New projects in the next page.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Flora Mosak
Jardim Botânico st., Jardim Botânico, Zona Sul.
*Developer: *Mosak Engenharia 
PRO


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ nice!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

lancamentos.rj.com 
calper.com

*WIDE RESIDENCES *



















*DUO RESIDENZIALE *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Highlight Jardim Botafogo* 










*Spotlight Jardim Botafogo*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Brisa Leblon*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Bianco Vita Barra da Tijuca
*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*IGARA LEBLON *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Assunção 260 
















*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Borges 3647*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Cyano Barra da Tijuca*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Detalhe do Residencial Payssandu no Flamengo pela Cité.*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*FOUR SEASONS HOTEL - LEBLON / IPANEMA*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CINE LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*HAUS 34 *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Residencial em Ipanema pela Cité Arquitetura*



















*Bossa 107*










*Two Suites Ipanema*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VLT RJ 1 by LAM Communication, auf Flickr
Tramway de Rio en circulation by LAM Communication, auf Flickr
Tramway de Rio en circulation by LAM Communication, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Lakes by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
Barra Village Prime by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Mudrá Full Living,* Cyrela, Barra da Tijuca.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Metro Rio by A lot of words, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*VENANCIO - LEBLON *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lot of great projects!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr

Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan da Indústria Criativa by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Morro Dois Irmaos e Vidigal Favela by Lisa Owusu, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Rio from Above by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

JANEIRO HOTEL - LEBLON

















































































































































Sunbathing from above by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CENTRO METROPOLITANO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*RISERVA GOLF BARRA *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

LUXURY VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO - finished


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ROCCA - URCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

1 . VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO - JARDIM BOTANICO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2. VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO - JARDIM BOTANICO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

3. VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO - JARDIM BOTANICO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

renovation project in ipanema ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VENANCIO LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BRISA - LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

lineu de paula machado - lagoa


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

IPANEMA - VINICIUS 233


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*SOCIEDADE HÍPICA BRASILEIRA*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

sanremo - leblon


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VOGUE SQUARE - BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Residência Mata Atlântica por Indio da Costa Arquitetura*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Residência Encosta do Corcovado por Indio da Costa Arquitetura*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CASA ALTO DA JOATINGA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CASA GP - Bernardes Arquitetura

CASA NO RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO 

Location
Itanhangá, rio de janeiro


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PRAIA DA BARRA DA TIJUCA / PEPE 

*MOZAK PEPE *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

projeto URCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ELEVA SCHOOL BOTAFOGO

ONE OF THE BEST SCHOOLS OF RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ELEVA SCHOOL BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

project ELEVA SCHOOL TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Colégio MOPI Itanhangá*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

project ESCOLA DO AMANHA - BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BORGES LAGOA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SPOTLIGHT BOTAFOGO & HIGHLIGHT BOTAFOGO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ATOBA IPANEMA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PROJECT OF NEW HOTEL IN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PAYSSANDU


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

finished = PINHEIRO GUIMARAES


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great uploads!! thank you!!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

RIO DE JANEIRO IS A GREAT CITY ... WITH REALLY BEAUTIFUL PROJECTS AND ARCHITECTURE ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CASA ASA - Bernardes Arquitetura


Residencial




www.bernardesarq.com.br





BIG MANSION IN RIO DE JANEIRO ....AMAZING


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

renovation a little hotel at copacabana beach 

Fachada by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr
Piscina by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr
Piscina by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr
Luxo by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr
Lobby by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr
Lobby by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr
Recepção by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr
Windsor California - Superior Executivo Double by Windsor Hoteis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

AVENIDA DAS AMERICAS - BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*EMILIANO COPACABANA HOTEL*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO - ALPHAVILLE BARRA DA TIJUCA

VILLA 1












VILLA 2


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

MANY VILLAS IN RIO DE JANEIRO - BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO - BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

projects in rio de janeiro - BARRA DA TIJUCA


sergiokleinarquiteto.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

projects in rio de janeiro - BARRA DA TIJUCA


sergiokleinarquiteto.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

projects in rio de janeiro - BARRA DA TIJUCA


sergiokleinarquiteto.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ALBA JARDIM OCEANICO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

IPANEMA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

NEW IMAGE OF DUO RESIDENZIALE


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SKYLUX RESIDENTIAL TOWER - DOWNTOWN RIO DE JANEIRO 


tegra.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CINE LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

INFRA FM Rio de Janeiro 2020 by Revista INFRA, auf Flickr
INFRA FM Rio de Janeiro 2020 by Revista INFRA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*East Side Meier






























































*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Lume Barra Bonita 


























*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*PARK SHOPPING JACAREPAGUA *




































































































UNDER CONSTRUCCION


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*CYANO BARRA DA TIJUCA *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

RESIDENCIAL JOAO CARLOS MACHADO - JARDIM OCEANICO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

MERIDIANO ARPOADOR


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VALENTE 30 - tijuca


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

MORE VILLAS IN RIO DE JANEIRO - BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PROJECTS IN RECREIO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

America&#x27;s Avenue by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr
Marapendi&#x27;s Lagoon by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr
Americas Avenue by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr
Barra da Tijuca Breakwater by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO 

PROJECT FROM ANDRÉ PIVA ARQUITETURA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO 

PROJECT FROM ANDRÉ PIVA ARQUITETURA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PENTHOUSE IN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

São Conrado by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr

future project 


GAVEA GREEN


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*HOLOCAUST MEMORIAL IN RIO DE JANEIRO 

















*










*























































*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CENTRO METROPOLITANO BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PARK SHOPPING CAMPO GRANDE


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PENINSULA BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ILHA PURA BARRA DA TIJUCA - OLIMPIC VILLAGE


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SAO CONRADO - one of the rich luxurys districts of rio de janeiro

LuciolaVilella_Pedra da Gavea_Rio de Janeiro_RJ by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
São Conrado by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Prédios do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Prédios residenciais do Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Selfie by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Rio Star! by Thiago Naziel, auf Flickr
Rio Star! by Thiago Naziel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PENTHOUSE OF RIVIERA GOLF - BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*NEW Hotel Villa Paranagua Santa Teresa IN OLD RENOVETED COLONIAL VILLA*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*NEW CORCOVADO TRAIN*​









Trem do Corcovado by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Trem do Corcovado by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr
Trem do Corcovado by Manoel Moraes Jr., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Aerial view of The Niterói Contemporary Art Museum (MAC).*


Aerial View of MAC by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*MODERNIZATION OF BARRA SHOPPING* - THE BIGGEST SHOPPING MALL OF RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Rio from Above by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*TORRE OSCAR NIEMEYER - Botafogo*


Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
































































Mirante, Morro do Pasmado by Romario Roges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN RIO DE JANEIRO - LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PORT AREA & NEW BUSINESS DISTRICT WITH THE NEW OFFICE BUILDINGS ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VLT no Rio de Janeiro by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
VLT no Rio de Janeiro by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
VLT no Rio de Janeiro by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

NEW METRO STATION LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

LAGOA


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

raul lopes said:


> NEW METRO STATION LEBLON


Very classy subway entrances 👍


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

OKA RESIDENCE LAGOA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

NEW HOUSES IN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

new hostel in rio de janeiro ... RENOVATION OF A OLD COLONIAL BUILDING 


HOSTEL 25


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Residência S / Biselli Katchborian Arquitetos*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

HOUSE IN RIO DE JANEIRO ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CASA MATA ATLANTICA ... AMAZING MODERN MANSION IN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

house in joatinga - RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

another nice HOUSE in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BLANC BOTAFOGO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

HOTEL GLORIA RESIDENCE


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

HOUSES IN BARRA DA TIJUCA

PROJECT BY SERGIO KLEIN ARCHITECTS


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

RJ) Rio de Janeiro | Barra da Tijuca | Pavilhão Hyundai CAOA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

HOUSE IN BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

finished houses in barra da tijuca


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

1. MANSION IN RIO DE JANEIRO












































2. MANSION IN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PROJECT FOR URCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BARRA GOLF CLUBHOUSE


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

MANSION IN JOATINGA - RIO DE JANEIRO


CASA ONDA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Cidade das Artes, Christian de Portzamparc - Rio de Janeiro









































































































*
*















































































*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

HOSPITAL IN BARRA DA TIJUCA 


PERINATAL BARRA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

MEDICAL CLINIC IN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

NEW METRO STATIONS NORD ZONE OF RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

COPA STAR HOSPITAL - COPACABANA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Link Office, Mall & Stay
















































































*
*



































































*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

OFFICE BUILDINGS DOWNTOWN CIDADE NOVA .


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SCHOOL IN BARRA DA TIJUCA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

MUSEU DO AMBIENTE - JARDIM BOTANICO 


project


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA IN JOATINGA designed BY INDIO DA COSTA


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

VILLA MARIA EUGENIA designed by indio da costa


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CASA FIRJAN DA INDUSTRIA CREATIVA - BOTAFOGO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Museu Pinakotheke*

Museu Pinakotheke by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

TORRE NIEMEYERBelezas do Rio de Janeiro by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Belezas do Rio de Janeiro by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Belezas do Rio de Janeiro by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Praça XV by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr
Belezas do Rio de Janeiro by Daniel Ananias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

TORRE ALMIRANTE - DOWNTOWN RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*TAQUARA PLAZA SHOPPING - JACAREPAGUA*


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

raul lopes said:


> NEW BRT ( Bus rapid transport ) STATIONS NITEROI - TRANSOCEANICA


Did they renovated the BRT on Barra de Tijuca which was more or less dismantled and not maintained a few years ago ?


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Frenchlover said:


> Did they renovated the BRT on Barra de Tijuca which was more or less dismantled and not maintained a few years ago ?


The BRT in Barra de Tijuca is still the same, but better serviced. 

*with the new mayor eduardo paes everything will be better and rio de janeiro will shine again !  *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

House in Barra


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

raul lopes said:


> *Hotel Fairmont Rio de Janeiro Copacabana / Anastassiadis Arquitetos*
> 
> 
> project of modernization of the building ... ( old sofitel hotel )
> ...


That's a very nice building. Good for Rio.



raul lopes said:


> The BRT in Barra de Tijuca is still the same, but better serviced.
> 
> *with the new mayor eduardo paes everything will be better and rio de janeiro will shine again ! *


Could you give us some feedbacks about how Marcelo Crivella ruled the city in the last 5 years, and how Eduardo Paes ruled the city in his previous mandates, and what do you think we can expect of him in this new term?

I hope Rio does well 🤞🌅


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

urbanflight said:


> That's a very nice building. Good for Rio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CRIVELLA are horrible .... i hate marcelo crivella ... just an idiot ... dont love the city of rio de janeiro .. 


Eduardo Paes is the perfect man for Rio de Janeiro ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

recreio dos bandeirantes


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

urbanflight said:


> Could you give us some feedbacks about how Marcelo Crivella ruled the city in the last 5 years, and how Eduardo Paes ruled the city in his previous mandates, and what do you think we can expect of him in this new term?
> 
> I hope Rio does well 🤞🌅


I'm not a _carioca_ but I can tell you Crivella is the worst mayor Rio had in many years, a really bad politician, corrupt and ultra conservative, in fact he was arrested over a corruption scandal a few weeks ago. On the other hand, Paes is far from being perfect but during his last administration Rio was better managed and there were many improvements in the city's infrastructures driven by massive investment to the World Cup, Olympic Games and local political will. So let's hope he takes better care of the city and retakes the seriousness needed for important projects like the refurbishment of the Port Area.


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

raul lopes said:


> CRIVELLA are horrible .... i hate marcelo crivella ... just an idiot ... dont love the city of rio de janeiro ..
> 
> 
> Eduardo Paes is the perfect man for Rio de Janeiro ...





FAAN said:


> I'm not a carioca but I can tell you Crivella is the worst mayor has had in many years, a really bad politician, corrupt and ultra conservative, in fact he was arrested over a corruption scandal a few weeks ago. On the other hand, Paes is far from being perfect but during his last administration Rio was better managed and there were many improvements in the city's infrastructures driven by massive investment to the World Cup, Olympic Games and local political will. So let's hope he takes better care of the city and retakes the seriousness needed for important projects like the refurbishment of the Port Area.


Well, good to know that other guy is gone then.

Yeah, the Port Area is an area of the city that really interests me too. I even know about a project of the new mayor to revitalize the Old Town - City Center, they intend to do so by facilitating the conversion of old commercial building to residential use, and mixed-use too I think, it could be amazing to revitalize the Old Town.

There are some corruption issues and some problems about the bad financing of the World Cup and Olympic Games, and management after the events, from the previous mayor.

But I do hope this new municipal term could be really good for Rio. I truly, truly, liked the Light Rail project that the previous - current mayor put in place. I find it really lovely and that it fits awesomely in the city, since it uses a wireless technology, so no new ugly overhead power lines were needed to be installed in the city. The light rail trains and the stations are really nice and classy itselves.

(In Portuguese):
*New city will plan to revitalize the Center and attract investors*








Nova prefeitura fará plano para revitalizar o Centro e atrair investidores


A ideia é transformar a região numa espécie de cartão de visitas para ser mostrado a investidores na retomada da economia no pós-Covid




oglobo.globo.com


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

*Rio de Janeiro - Light Rail Transit
























*








































*







*
Photos by: Cauê & Arquitectura Panamericana








​


> Rio de Janeiro Light Rail (Portuguese: VLT do Rio de Janeiro) is a modern light rail system serving Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. The system is among several new public transport developments in the region ahead of the city's successful bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics. Its official name is VLT Carioca, the initialism "VLT" (which stands for veículo leve sobre trilhos, literally Light vehicle on rails) being equivalent to the English term light rail.
> 
> The first phase, consisting of a single 15-kilometre line between the Novo Rio Bus Terminal and Santos Dumont Airport and 18 stops,was inaugurated on 5 June 2016, two months ahead of the Olympics opening ceremony, with regular service beginning the following day.
> 
> ...



↓​


> There are no overhead lines installed along the entire route. Instead, Alstom has equipped approximately 80% of the line with its proprietary ground-level power supply (APS) system. The remaining 20% uses on-board supercapacitor-based energy storage (SRS), also developed by Alstom. Trams are still equipped with pantographs for use in the maintenance facility.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

santa teresa is the great next step for a urban renovation ... a very beautiful neighborhood


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PROJECT OF PORTO MAUA ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

revitalization of the port area of niteroi


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

porto atlantico


project











finished & second part under construcion


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PROJETCT CINE ICARAI .- NITEROI


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

NEW HOTEL BARRA DA TIJUCA --- EX TRUMP HOTEL ...

PROJECT =











FINISHED = NOW ,, LSH HOTEL ,,


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

GRID









San Pietro


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

the new residential projects in downtown of rio de janeiro ...
*the beginning of a new era....*






Brasil Brokers Consultoria Imobiliária: Imóveis no RJ | Brasil Brokers


Encontre seu imóvel para venda na Brasil Brokers, Consultoria Imobiliária com foco no Estado do Rio de Janeiro. Encontre seu imóvel aqui!




brasilbrokers.com.br




www.cemaimobiliaria.com.br

*1.









2.









3.







*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

the renovation of this art deco residential building ... LUXURY APARTEMENTS by Yoo ! WITH THE BEST VIEW OF THE BAY AND SUGARLOAF ...



























amazing ...

* INSTAGRAM @osmar_carioca*


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

A Nave — Mareines Arquitetura


Mimetismo arquitetônico




mareinesarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

benefici.com.br

SATAMINI 69, na Tijuca


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

sao cristovao near of maracana


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Forma Leblon* by Bait.Inc


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*IGARA LEBLON 

mozak.com.br








*​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Guilhermina Leblon*

mozak.com.br







































​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

RENOVATION OF THE NATIONAL MUSEUM ...





CASACOR | O melhor da decoração, design e arquitetura


A CASACOR é reconhecida como a maior e mais completa mostra de arquitetura, design de interiores e paisagismo das Américas.




casacor.abril.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

new urban renovation ... downtown






Cidade do Rio


De braços abertos como o Rio de Janeiro




cidadedorio.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Contemporâneo Gávea* 

Cite Arquitetura


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Matiz Mozak Jardim Botânico* 

www.mozak.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Rua Paysandu, no Flamengo, passa por transformações com projetos arquitetônicos da Cité - Revista PROJETO


A Cité Arquitetura é a responsável pelo projeto de retrofit – reforma e adaptação a um novo uso – do antigo Hotel Paysandu, no Flamengo, Rio de Janeiro. O empreendimento converterá o edifício hoteleiro em um residencial com 50 apartamentos, espaços coletivos e uma área de lazer na cobertura, sob...




revistaprojeto.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Villa Thereza Jardim Botânico* 






404 - Página não encontrada | Apartamentos Rio







www.apartamentosrio.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

CASA DA GLORIA

restauration of a beautiful old house ...









Guanabara Sessions na Casa da Glória


A Casa da Glória & Marcelinho da Lua preparam mais um encontro único, onde o choro, o sambajazz e a eletrônica mapeiam uma noite de musicalidades livres e também onde a performance, a multimídia, as artes visuais e a experimentação exploram possibilidades de caminhos. Todas as expressões levam a...




rotacult.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

another beautiful old historic villa in rio de janeiro ... 








Mapio.net







mapio.net


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BOTAFOGO 

*Blanc 260 Botafogo *





ApartamentosRio - Plataforma Imobiliária







apartamentosrio.inforcedata.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*GRID GAVEA INTI






404 - Página não encontrada | Apartamentos Rio







www.apartamentosrio.com.br




















*​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Casa Peri*
Rua Peri, Jardim Botânico, Rio de Janeiro - RJ



https://apartamentosrio.inforcedata.com.br/image/4935.jpg?wm=5


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Highlight Jardim Botafogo























_Jose_ _Seabra_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Parque Sustentável Gávea


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Residencial Santa Luzia


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

^ New tallest ?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

No, if it's built, it shouldn't even enter the top 10.


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

The mayor of Rio wants to correct an error and a historical damage that was done to the city.

*The mayor of Rio, Eduardo Paes, asked that the building attached to the Tiradentes Palace, in downtown Rio, be demolished to change the landscape of Praça Quinze*








« _— Today (03/01/2022) is Rio de Janeiro's 457th anniversary, and I'm going to make a request for a birthday present for our governor Claudio Castro and the president of the Legislative Assembly, our deputy André Ceciliano. We got Perimetral out of here. I'm in Praça Fifteen. Look what fantastic architecture you have here. It has the Imperial Palace, Mestre Valentim's Fountain, the Tiradentes Palace. And then there's this mess at the back, which is this annex of the Legislative Assembly. _»


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498648616705089539








Palácio Tiradentes:








Hideousness to be demolished:


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

New residential proposal in Downton Rio, the first since 1945, not my style but well:









































Currently:





















*With 360 apartments in the Center, the real estate sector launches a second residential project under the Reviver program*​


> RIO — The second residential project by Reviver Centro was launched this Friday morning. This urbanization plan establishes measures to attract investments from the real estate market for the recovery of this region of Rio. With 360 apartments, Vargas 1.140 Residencial will be built on a plot of land on Avenida Presidente Vargas, next to the subway station of the same name. It is the first residential launch on the main thoroughfare of the neighborhood since 1945, when the famous "Swing but not fall" building was built.
> 
> — The Center is one of the best urban locations in terms of service, cultural life and outdoor living. The development is in an exceptional place: can you imagine living in front of Campo de Santana, one of the most incredible green areas in the city? The Presidente Vargas subway station is under the building: the resident doesn't even get the rain to get on the subway. It is a type of urban added value that we need to value more in Rio de Janeiro. Within a 10-minute radius, you have everything: in terms of culture, you have the Parque Library and the CCBB. Right there on Rua de Santana, there is a large supermarket. In addition, it is very close to Central do Brasil, the Saara, the train and the VLT. Residents can move around the Center without a car. In this post-pandemic context, a residential in this location reinforces the idea of quality of life in a neighborhood in the Center, something that people don't imagine yet, but that is possible - he highlighted.


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

Cores do Rio Centro

Residential project - 112 units


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

Rio Energy

Residential project


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

this last one is very simple :/ bad for Rio...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

more new projects in recreio dos bandeirantes district... south from barra da tijuca .. 










leandrflds







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

HYATT RESIDENCES LUXURY

FINISHED





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com























































































































​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PRAIA RESIDENCIAL MAR ...praia do pepe / barra da tijuca










Praia Residencial Mar | Site Oficial | Itten


Conheça o lançamento Praia Residencial Mar, da Itten. Av. do Pepê 1.430 - Jardim Oceânico - Barra da Tijuca. Apartamentos à venda de 3 e 4 quartos de frente para o mar. Site Oficial.




praiaresidencialmar.com.br





















































































​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Rio de Janeiro | Centro | Richärd / Kennedy Architects | Novo Consulado dos Estados Unidos*




https://br.usembassy.gov/pt/consulado-dos-eua-e-municipio-do-rio-assinam-memorando-de-entendimento-para-maior-cooperacao-economica-e-social/


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

* Parque Sustentável da Gávea *

Rua Marquês de São Vicente

www.mozak.com.br
























































































​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

AZUIS / LAGOA - IPANEMA


mozak.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

the new largo do boticario 










Largo do Boticário, vendido há 4 anos, está quase pronto e sua beleza chama atenção - Diário do Rio de Janeiro


O mundialmente famoso conjunto arquitetônico está tinindo de novo, e deve ser brevemente inaugurado como um hotel da rede francesa Accor. Lá, o Rio Carioca pode ser visto a céu aberto




diariodorio.com




before








after


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

beautiful!


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

Reconversion project of the Atlântico Tower hotel, on Rua Visconde de Inhaúma, 95, which will be transformed into a residential with 216 units


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

*Residential homes in the Downtown are popular with the Cariocas *










> Demand in the region, which has a deficit of apartments in good condition for rent, has increased by 80% in the last 12 months
> 
> According to the director of Sérgio Castro Imóveis, Claudio Castro, the demand for residential properties in the Center/Downtown has increased by almost 80% in the last 12 months. He adds that the problem today is the lack of apartments in good condition for rent. At the company's three branches in the Center, 251 requests for renovated two-bedroom properties in the region went unanswered due to the lack of units that met customer expectations.


----------

